# Which changing bag to go for when babywearing!



## Middysquidge

Hello!

I've decided that I'd really love to babywear :thumbup:. With my first child, I had a sling but it was a peanut shell. This time I'm going for the moby wrap to begin with, then hopefully I'll move onto the woven wraps in time, if I can master the moby wrap of course!

Now, my problem is, that I have a Maclaren XT stroller for the days when I'm not baby wearing! As it's an umbrella stroller, it's not really strong enough to support a changing bag so I planned to use a rucksack as a changing bag. However, if I do that I wont be able to babywear on my back which is obviously not going to work! 

My question is what changing bag shall I go for, if I'm baby wearing that's not to heavy for the stroller but will work with all positions of baby when worn? What do you experienced guys do for bags when baby wearing?

I also like this but it looks huge...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babymel-Bi...372154858&sr=1-4&keywords=babymel+big+slouchy

I'll also be picking up the free boots changing bag on Saturday which I don't have a problem with using as my main bag.

Thanks in advance for your help x x x


----------



## MrsSmartie

I have a large main bag which has all my possible travel needs! It fits nicely on my pushchair but is way to heavy to carry whilst wearing my DS. I actually find that I use the Boots bag as my lighter 2nd bag for walks wearing him, I shove in a spare nappy etc and a couple of bits and it is really light to wear on my shoulder and out of his way. X


----------



## tokyo

I've used a rucksack until now which has been great while lo been on my front. She's getting heavy now so I'm planning to start backcarries which won't work with a rucksack. You can get special babywearing bags like onbags which are great, but very expensive and often hard to get hold of. My friend used the free onbag pattern and made her own and its fab - but I'm just not that crafty. I found this site on etsy

https://www.etsy.com/shop/kangala

Its run by a lady in poland who makes and sells lovely babywearing bags really resonably priced - I've just ordered the 'happy bee' bag but it's not arrived yet so can't review it for you! These look like a great solution though as you can tie them to suit how you are carrying lo.


----------



## Rachel_C

I would just stick with a backpack while you're using the Moby. You can't use a Moby on your back so you'll be fine until you switch over. I actually prefer LO on my front anyway - we can chat better - so I still carry her mostly on my front at 22 months (we do use a buggy as well though, we're by no means full time babywearers). If she is on my back or my older LO is, I normally just carry a big handbag over my shoulder or a cotton shopping bag in my hand. If I need a bit more space, I clip a small wetbag with a poppered strap over the carrier. I find a full changing bag too big and bulky though, I really cut down what we take out if wearing LO.

If you really want a bag to use from birth that will be good with a back carry too, I am pretty sure you can buy changing bags with versatile straps that can be used with a single shoulder strap or converted to a backpack.

ETA - like this https://www.babymule.co.uk or there are special babywearing bags as tokyo said.


----------



## Middysquidge

Wow, thanks for your replies ladies, really helpful! I love those bags on etsy they're absolutely lovely and would match the woven girasol wrap that I had my eye on, any excuse! I didn't realise you couldn't wear a moby on your back, shows how much i know, eh! I guess the easiest thing to do is to use a backpack and the free boots bag until I decide exactly what I'm getting but if youre still front wearing at 22 months rachel, i guess i have a bit of time yet! Those mule bags look amazing, I'll do a bit more research into bags like that too! So many options! X


----------



## Middysquidge

Ps I keep hearing about wet bags as I'm looking into cloth nappies, where do you get them and what exactly are they? X


----------



## Rachel_C

Yep, some people seem to think you can wear a Moby on your back but it's regarded as dangerous by most people because the fabric can let baby push away from you as it stretches.

Most nappy shops will sell wetbags. Funky Monkey Pants had a good selection last time I looked although I got ours from Millie's Nappies. They're a bag, often very pretty, which is lined with waterproof fabric. Some people use large wetbags instead of a nappy bucket - you can hook them on a door handle/hook to save floor space - or many people use them to store used nappies when they're out and about. You can use any old plastic bag but wetbags are washable and often look pretty in your bag!


----------



## Middysquidge

Thank you for that! There's still so much to learn! I've found a sativa hemp shoulder bag which is quite nice and flips between backpack and shoulder bag but unsure if the buckles would get annoying and whether the size and fabric are okay or not, what do you think? X 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321073154217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Middysquidge

Have also seen this, which I think is fab but too expensive, I'm tempted to just get a two compartment rucksack with a travel changing mat and wet bag thrown in! Now I have to look for a rucksack, there's too much choice! Arggggh! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PacaPod-Ch...UTF8&colid=J9CWDCNVUO58&coliid=I17EDX7P870LUQ


----------



## Rachel_C

I think the buckles on the first would get annoying when you need something quickly, as you often do with a baby!

I would probably not bother getting a 'proper' changing bag, they're usually very overpriced, unless you're going for a babywearing one. A normal big handbag will do, I usually get mine from TKMaxx or Next. They're so much cheaper so you can change them more often if you like. Even when I used the Pink Lining changing bag I was given, I never took the changing mat with us as it took up too much space. You can just use a muslin or a prefold, or lots of places have that blue roll stuff to use. Or I often use the empty wetbag then use it to store the used nappy afterwards.


----------



## Middysquidge

Thanks Rachel, good point about the buckles, I have a leather satchel and its bad enough on them never mind when I'm trying to use one hand, carry a newborn and chase a toddler! 

Okay so after much deliberation I got this for 16 quid including delivery! Gonna get a wet bag for all the reasons you said too, thanks for everyone's help in this life changing decision of mine...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/JanSport-T...483&sr=8-1&keywords=jansport+trinity+backpack


----------

